# Engine oil warning light



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Question if anyone can help? I guess I proscanitaed and waited till the engine oil low warning come up and just got it changed from jiffy lube. However its still comes on when I turn on the car so how do I reset it or has anyone ever experience this before? It still beeps yet the oil is changed..


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you talking about the Change Engine Oil Alert?


----------



## CYCLONED (Jul 14, 2007)

If you are talking about the change oil light:

Turn the ignition key to ON. (don't start it)

Press and release the accelerator pedal slowly three times within five seconds. (for some reason the manual says 2, its a misprint)

If you still have a low oil light on after getting your oil changed, then there is a big problem. Juffy Lube FTL


----------



## Partsguru1 (May 21, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Question if anyone can help? I guess I proscanitaed and waited till the engine oil low warning come up and just got it changed from JIFFY LUBE. However its still comes on when I turn on the car so how do I reset it or has anyone ever experience this before? It still beeps yet the oil is changed..


Dang...JIFFY LUBE?? Don't you love your GTO????:confused


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Partsguru1 said:


> Dang...JIFFY LUBE?? Don't you love your GTO????:confused


:agree My thoughts exactly! :lol:


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah I just though oil change was the same across everywhere? What do you guys do or suggest to change oil? Anyhow yeah is the engine oil low alert that beeps. I will try the start on thing and pedal and see if that works. If not I am taking it back to Jiffy Lube!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

joeyk97 said:


> Yeah I just though oil change was the same across everywhere? What do you guys do or suggest to change oil? Anyhow yeah is the engine oil low alert that beeps. I will try the start on thing and pedal and see if that works. If not I am taking it back to Jiffy Lube!


*If it's the oil change beep, do what is suggested, it will reset. Don't take it back to Jiffy for that, they will have no clue. Take it to the dealer and let them reset it. If it is more serious, inform Jiffy but I would not let them work on anything other than double checking what they did. I don't mean this as a slight to ALL jiffy workers, but many of those shops employ HS drop outs and uneducated mechanics other than what they are trained for. DO NOT trust your car to this type of Mechanic. It could be an oil sending unit on the fritz if it's the low oil warning you are seeing. 

Changing your oil in the future? Many dealers and certified garages will change your oil if you bring them the oil and filter. They will just charge you the labor. As I posted a zillion times, my dealer charges me 14.99 or less to change my oil, I supply the Mobil 1 and filter.*


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Yeah I just though oil change was the same across everywhere? What do you guys do or suggest to change oil? Anyhow yeah is the engine oil low alert that beeps. I will try the start on thing and pedal and see if that works. If not I am taking it back to Jiffy Lube!


Jiffy Lube won't know what to do because they did not do it the first time. They will probly tell you to check your owners manual. Most cars have to be manualy reset like discribed above. You can also use the up and down arrows while turing on your ingnition to resest any service items that pop up oil or automatic transmission.


----------



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Makes sense kinda notice the guys that worked there were kids and was in loved with my car!


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*It only takes a few minutes*

to change it youself. I have never let anyone change the oil on my cars or motorcycles. Doing it myself saves money and gives me peace of mind knowing it is done properly.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

joeyk97 said:


> Makes sense kinda notice the guys that worked there were kids and was in loved with my car!


Be careful who you have change your oil, if you don't like doing it yourself watch whoever is doing it. One of my co-worker had his oil change done at one of thoes shaks. On the way home he notice his car was making funny sounds and smoke was flowing behind him. Turned out that they did not tighten his oil drain plug.


----------



## gtotgo (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey GM

Here is what the 04 owners manual says about the Service Engine Oil
message:

After changing the engine oil, reset the system by
performing the following steps:
1. With the engine off, turn the ignition key to ON.
2. Fully press and release the accelerator pedal slowly
two times within five seconds.
3. Turn the key to LOCK.
If the Service Engine Oil message comes back on
when you start your vehicle, the engine oil life
system has not reset. Repeat the procedure.

As Cycloned said, press the accelerator three (3) times. Good Luck.


----------

